# Quiron Barcelona



## eatyourpeas (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I am completely new to this forum.  I have been reading posts and taking information and comfort from them for years but have never ventured on here myself, so apologies if I get any etiquette or abbrevations etc wrong.

After 9 failed IVF cycles (yes 9!) we are now considering donor eggs.  

Now looking at Quiron hospital and have had a consultation with Dr Ramon who we liked very much.  I would be so grateful to hear from anyone who has either considered Quiron and been to see them and decided against doing treatment there and why, but, in particular, from anyone who has had their treatment there, whether successful or not and your views and advice on things we should be prepared for or ask about.  How long did you have to wait for a match?  And also, can anyone explain better the synchronic and asynchronic methods, which you did and what led you to choose that way.

And, just want to say thanks to you all who have kept me informed and reassured over the years and sorry it has taken me so long to join in.


----------



## NinaHope1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, hope things have moved on for you positively. Did you visit Quiron, I am also considering quiron And would love to hear about your experience with them.

Thanks


----------

